# breeding failures



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I have had at least nine different varities of mice that I have tried to breed with my own over the last few years but to no avail (bucks and does) pet shop mice not show mice.
My mice just seem to breed among themselves. The other introduced mice which are not related seem not very alert or playful and basically just mope around. I tried it to try and get some different colours and standards. Is it me or the mice,or are mice just difficult to breed sometimes. Am I doing something wrong possibly?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Mice who are not alert, and 'moping around' are more than likely either very old, or very sick. Most often sick. Pet shop mice are not known for being healthy. They are also known for being sold too young to cope properly, and tend to get ill easier.

I'm not sure what you mean by you tried to get different standards, but if you mean you tried to find better pet shops, I would, suggest instead, checking various free papers for local pet mice breeders.

Don't intro any new mice until the old mice are either passed on, or have been fully alert, active, and well, for at least a month. Then keep the new mice separate from the old for a month, in case they have any delayed illnesses of their own.

I'm over simplifying this, but I hope as you read more in the health section you will get a bigger picture. Good luck.


----------

